
Ask HN: About to interview for Android Developer role. What should I read up on? - drepricruf
iOS Developer about to interview for Android Developer role. What should I read up on?
======
amacalac
Activity and Fragment lifecycles are a good topic. Understanding commonly used
libraries often comes up e.g. Volley, Gson, Okhttp.

Are there specific requirements for the job?

------
miguelrochefort
Anyone can pick up Android programming. What matters here are the requirements
for the job.

